# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Βόρεια Προάστεια Αθήνας >  iLuSioN 1 (#20573) Κρυονέρι

## eLeCtRoNiOs

Καλησπέρα,

Ψάχνουμε links για άμεση ενεργοποίηση του κόμβου iLuSioN 1 (#8715) στο Κρυονέρι. 

Ο Κόμβος έχει πολύ καλή οπτική προς τα νότια, Κηφισιά, Νέα Ερυθραία, Αχαρναί, Μεταμόρφωση κτλ.

Όποιος ενδιαφέρεται....

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

Άλλοο!

Βγήκε τελικά link με SV1JDN (#17334), τo σαββατοκύριακο θα ολοκληρώσουμε το στήσιμο και θα σηκώσουμε και ένα AP.

Υπάρχει 1 ακόμα interface διαθέσιμο. Επισυνάπτω print sceen από το scan που κάναμε.

untitled.jpg

Αν ενδιαφέρεται κάποιος.....

----------


## marius

Μεσα στον μηνα θα εχω διαθεσιμο λινκ απο τον κομβο loukas (#14924) στο Ζεφυρι.
Εαν θελεις μπορουμε να δοκιμασουμε.Οπτικη εχεις προς Ζεφυρι?

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

Ναι πρέπει να υπάρχει οπτική επαφή. 

Δοκιμάζουμε και βλέπουμε. Ενημέρωσε μας όταν θα είσαι έτοιμος.

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## marius

OK!! 
Μολις μιλησα με τον κουμπαρο μου και αυριο μαλλον θα στησω τον 3μετρο.
Μπορεις εαν εχεις καμια Φωτογραφια να μου τhν στειλεις στο [email protected]?

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

Δεν έχω κάτι τώρα. 

Θα τραβήξω το σαββατοκύριακο που θα είμαστε εκεί και θα σου στείλω. 

Αν έχεις βάλει τίποτα να εκπέμπει μέχρι τότε, πες μου για να στοχεύσουμε και να δούμε αν βγαίνει.

----------


## iLuSioN

Φωτογραφείες της οπτικής του κόμβου έχουν ανέβει στη σελίδα του στη WiND. Το πιθανότερο είναι μέσα στο σαββατοκύριακο να έχει πάρει την τελική μορφή του ο κόμβος και να βάλουμε να εκπέμπει προς τα νότια/νοτιοδυτικά.

----------

